# Status splenectomy



## NaliniAAPC (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello all,

Can anyone help me to find out icd 9 cm code for Status post Auto immune thrombocytopenia and status post Splenectomy?

Thanks in advance.

Nalini CPC


----------



## JulesofColorado (Oct 21, 2011)

What about V12.3 for Status post Auto immune thrombocytopenia and V45.79 status post Splenectomy.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you for your response.I agree V12.3 but i not satisfy with V45.79.....

Nalini CPC


----------



## butterfly2brit (May 23, 2012)

*Splenectomy!*

I know this is an old post however just incase anyone else runs across this V45.79 is correct for a splenectomy. If you look up absence of spleen its under aquired.


----------



## carrie (Jan 8, 2013)

*Splenectomy*

Thank you for the additional response!


----------

